# Proper hitch height for '05 Outback 21RS?



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Picking up my new 05 OB 21RS today. Just wanted to know if anyone had a quick answer as to what the appropriate hitch height (in inches) should be for this unit. I want to make sure that they hook us up properly the first time.

Thanks to anyone who can get me a correct answer in the next 25 minutes (needed by 9:35am PST)

Have a great day!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

FYI folks, the correct answer is 21".


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm going to guess here....hmmmm..........21"?????


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Dang you're good!


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry to chime in so late...

I also have the 21RS and was wondering where are you measuring to and from to obtain the 21 inches? Just yesterday I was tinkering with the trailer and for kick's-I measured from the ground to the bottom of the hitch stem (without trailer hooked up) and it measured 14 1/4 inches from the ground. I then hooked up the trailer to the TV, made all connections(when the dealer installed, I noticed that they had left 4 links hanging on the set-up), so I did the same. Re-measured to the same spot and it measured 15 inches. I then took it for a stroll. The ride was not bad, but did notice some bounce. It is normal, that once everything is hooked up that the truck was only raised by 1 inch or so? Should I leave 5 links hanging? Maybe, if I do that-more weight is moved towards the front of the truck-therefore eliminating the bounce I felt...

Any suggestions, idea's?

Jose


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jose,

It is hard to compare measurements to the hitch stem since a lot of vehicles are different in height and setup. The height of my wheel well is 37" unhooked, is that close to your Supercrew? I think my hitch ball is around 15", I can check again.

Two weeks ago I really went through my dual cam setup. I ended up tilting the ball back one more groove in the washer, this allowed me to drop almost equally on all 4 wheels and still keep the trailer slightly lower at the tongue. And I am still on 5 links up from the bar.

I would make sure that your hitch is set up properly and not worry so much about the height numbers as long as it is setup correct. I can not believe the difference in towing now by having it setup better. My confidence level has skyrocketed and the whole rig feels awesome when towing.

With the dual cam hitch, you will definately know when it is correct because it tows great.

Good luck


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks HurricanPlummer!

Man, I sure wish you hitch experts lived closer to CA. Maybe I'm being paranoid, but I can sure use some expect visual advise...I would really hate to revert back to the dealer!

I couldn't help from noticing that you mention even after tilting the ball, you are still 5 links up from the bar. Not sure about yours, but the snap on brackets where the chain links are hooked to on my set up contains a stamped message reading "in order to avoid damage or lose of control, a minimum of 6 links are required."

When you hook up to your fifth link, do you notice "bounce" as you drive over small bumps? Maybe, I should try going from leaving 4 links hanging to 5. This will have me hooked to the 6th link instead of the 7th now.

Anyway, thanks again for the input.

Jose


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Jose,

First I leveled the trailer on a smooth level parking lot, measured from level ground to the level edge of the coupler (just before it starts rounding up for the ball) and then added 2". The added 2" is to account for the ball at its tallest point.

When I took my truck in with my hitch ball re-adjusted to roughly a 21" height (top of the ball), the 21RS hooked right on and was as level as one needs it to be.

My 2003 Wanderer (also a Thor made product) weighed only 3500 GVWR and its standard height was at 23" per the service guys who were always dead on from the prior dealers service dept..

So with both products being from Thor, I figured going from 23" to 21" didn't seem too out of the norm and like I said, it was dead on level.

Hope that helps.

*P.S.* On my WD system, I am at the 7th link on 550# spring bars. As my old wiley Draw-Tite salesman told me, they are called spring bars for a reason. You have to hook them up so they have a little spring (bend) in them. If I were to use only 5 links, I wouldn't have any "bend" in my bars at all so I could see that as not relieving the load any.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jose, do you have the Dual Cam HP, or the original Dual Cam? The Reese directions for the HP state that the optimum link to place in the snap up hook in the 5th link from the spring bar, not counting the U-bolt. To set the ball height correctly on the TV, with the trailer on level ground, and leveled front to back, measure from the ground to the inside top of the coupler. Add 3/4-1" and this is where the top of your ball should be on the TV. The extra hgt you added in will come out as the TV sags from the tongue wgt.

If you have the older version of the Dual Cam, you are on your own, as I don't have the instructions for that one.

Tim


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Tim,

I have the Reese Dual Cam HP. I think I figured it out. Like you, I'm on the seventh link for the spring bar up. This is the way it cam home from the dealer. On my last trip (first trip) I was on the 4th link from the spring bar up, 7 hanging by mistake. I remember/made note during my PMI that it was the 4th link, but neglected to note 4th link hanging, not hooked to the 4th link. As I was driving down the road, I noticed no bounce from the front end. Why would I, since I had so much tension on the rear end (since I was on the 4th link from spring bar up). After looking at some pictures I had taken upon arriving home from the dealer and reading through some of these threads (THANKS TO ALL) I realized I was hooked up opposite-I should be on the 7th link, with 4 hanging-not hooked to the 4th link and 7 hanging. I guess the trade of is, more bounce from the front end.

Jose


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jose,

I had some slight bounce before I got my hitch correctly setup. I would imagine that you do not have enough weight to the front axle. Before you connect the trailer, take measurements at all four truck wheels, then hook up the way you are doing now. Do all four truck tires drop at the same rate? If they don't then you either need more or less bar tension, either by changing ball tilt angle or chain links. I would aim to be on the 5th link, that is highly recommended by Reese.

Right now when I connect, my front truck drops 1/8" more than the rear, when the truck bed is loaded with stuff, they are the same and it tows so Awesome!! If you are off you will probably have problems.

I just towed on a 5 hour drive through trucks, severe cross winds and never had one wiggle that made me feel uncomfortable, and there was no bounce. You still get a slight push from trucks, but not off the road. My rig is totally under control now.

There are detailed instructions here in other places, but if you want I can send you exactly what I did on mine to get it right.

You may not have enough tongue weight for this system with your 21, what is the tongue weight?? I have about 750 lbs tongue weight. What pound bars do you have??

I have the Reese High Performance WD Hitch with Dual Cam sway (Strait-Line Hitch) 1200 Lb. Trunnion bars. My hitch head uses the new serrated washer, not the 6 sided style. My truck is the Supercrew with 17" wheels. I would imagine that I am close to what your rig is.

If you still need help let me know, it is easy to do and well worth it.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Jose,

Both of the professionals I leaned on to get my 21RS leveled out both told me that this unit is so lite with its 360# tongue weight and overall GVRW of 5500#, that 550# spring bars would be sufficient and that I would only need to have a single sway control put on. They were both adament that installing a dual cam sway control for my 21RS would be total overkill.

Marc


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mgonzo2u, The Dual Cam HP relies on tongue wgt to work properly, and Reese recommends not using it with tongue wgts of less then 350#, so you were given some sound advice about the Dual Cam, but I think the Equal-i-zer hitch is less dependant on tongue wgt, and may have been a good choice for your setup. Maybe one of the EQ owner will chime in with some direct knowledge.

Jose, like Kevin, I hook up to the 5th link from the spring bar. I have some paint on the link so that I don't forget. For the record, I am using 800# bars with my set up, and also have the serrated washer.

Tim


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler,

Got back from our 300 mile RT maiden voyage in the 21RS late last night. Noticed some very occasional swaying/side push due to bigger trucks flying by our setup on the hwy but beyond that, my TV towed our TT like a champ. The TT tracked nicely on the hwy, on many miles of winding roads and up the hills without a wimper from my new Hemi powered Durango.

My Draw-Tite WD system kept me pretty level (although I need to remember to adjust my headlights down a tad next time out).

After enjoying the maiden voyage completely, I will admit that adding a Draw-Tite Friction Sway Control to my existing DT WD set-up will be the final touch to make all concerns melt away for any future trips.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

> My Draw-Tite WD system kept me pretty level (although I need to remember to adjust my headlights down a tad next time out).


Mgonzo2u,

If your WD hitch is setup properly, this should not be a problem. If the truck front and rear drop the same, your vehicle should still be pretty level. If your headlights are up in the air then I think you have too much weight on your bumper.

I would check your measurements again to make sure you are dropping equally or darn near the same.
This may also eliminate the occasional sway problem.

Good Luck

KS


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Final report out. I performed the steps mentioned in this thread to correct the bounce







and all feels and rides mucho better... Thanks.

Jose


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice work Jose, and glad to hear you got the improvement and added safety as well.


----------

